# Narendra Modi invited to speak at British Parliament.



## rishitells (Aug 13, 2013)

> Nearly 10 months after the British government warmed up to Narendra Modi, the India groups of the country's two main political parties have invited the Gujarat chief minister to visit the UK.
> 
> The ball was set rolling by the Opposition party's Labour Friends of India when its chairman, Barry Gardiner MP, sent a letter to Modi last week inviting him to the House of Commons to speak on 'The Future of Modern India'.
> 
> ...



Source : Modi gets invitation to visit UK, to address House of Commons - Hindustan Times


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 14, 2013)

Some lobbying going on in the background, I guess. A recent report did put a decent dent in his development claims and I never heard him or BJP counter them.

PS: Neither am I a Modi hater nor Rahul supporter. Pretty neutral guy who doesnt even have a voter ID


----------



## theterminator (Aug 14, 2013)

What will he say there? "Mitron...." .


----------



## root.king (Aug 14, 2013)

do US invite him in future ?!!!


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 14, 2013)

root.king said:


> do US invite him in future ?!!!



Nobody knows. Possibly No. Why should it matter anyways?


----------



## rishitells (Aug 14, 2013)

NDTV anchor Nidhi Razdan slammed by British MP Barry Gardiner for questioning the Indian Supreme Court on Narendra Modi. The MP was quiet surprised by the news anchor's comments on Modi, and got angry when the anchor tried to abruptly end the interview when MP began to slam the anchor.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 14, 2013)

^ That was *BEAUTIFUL*.


----------



## rishitells (Aug 14, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^ That was *BEAUTIFUL*.



Today, the trending topic on twitter was 'Nidhi Razdan', with people slamming and expressing disgust over her. Still trending at this time on last. She made the interview even more controversial by saying that "we have the right to question Supreme Court", for which the MP replied, ".. It seems that you have absolutely no respect for your own Supreme Court.."


----------



## theterminator (Aug 14, 2013)

^that video is an eye opener really. Nidhi hasn't anchored that well. she must learn


----------



## Renny (Aug 14, 2013)

Good for Modi. 
But screw the Brits - those damn colonialists are no longer a world power.
Everyone knows that all the mainstream media channels are in the congress'es payroll - MediaCrooks


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 14, 2013)

Good..but namo should speak in hindi..his english accent is not so good...


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 14, 2013)

The country is waiting for his speech more desperately than mannu's speech on 15th Aug.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 14, 2013)

Indian media is balantly supporting one party seems all media is now owned by 10 janpath 

...NDTV = Nehru dynasty TV


----------



## roypurohit (Aug 15, 2013)

In video, did you noticed that, when British MP started commendation of NaMo, Nidhi interrupted him and started disparages of NaMo...


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 16, 2013)

> What will he say there? "Mitron....



He gave his first 10 min of speech in telugu during a BJP meeting in Hyderabad.hes not that bad.! 

Even if you try to say, its his trick to gain support in the unstable Andhra Pradesh, nobody ever has tried that recently,so he's better than them.


----------



## raksrules (Aug 16, 2013)

Ndtv is as it is pimp of congress


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Aug 16, 2013)

Saw the video and was amazed by the journalist. I for one can't understand why can't they let anyone speak. Its ok if you don't want to listen, but thats a courtesy you are supposed to show to anyone whom you have invited ( an that too on national television) to talk to. I believe he didn't ask them to take his interview by them, they themselves called out to him. 

Where the F`~K is the humanity in this ? Is this what we are supposed to teach our kids and youngsters ? Is being loud and rude take precedence over what is right ? 

Nidhi Razdan vs Barry Gardiner: A spectacle of shamelessness - Firstpost

Read the comments. The article is same as the interview.

The thing that amazes me is the way these idiots sway the people. My dad retd. Army Personnel seems to be in awe of arnab goswami cause he never lets anyone speak, and was I surprised. We did had an awesome one on one after that and I was happy that he did understand what I was trying to tell him, but boy was I amazed by the statement made by him.


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 19, 2013)

Nadander Modi dont have Passport to Go British Parliament... Our Government Had Cancelled his Passport right???


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 19, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> Nadander Modi dont have Passport to Go British Parliament... Our Government Had Cancelled his Passport right???



when did govt did that .... Salman khurshit would have announced it with big bang


----------



## rishitells (Aug 19, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> Nadander Modi dont have Passport to Go British Parliament... Our Government Had Cancelled his Passport right???



Cancelled for what? He is a democratically elected chief minister of Gujrat, and the head of election committee of BJP. Those MPs have invited him to give a lecture on 'Future of India', and they do not smoke weed in their parliament so they will invite him without him having a passport.

PS - Kindly Google before posting unnecessarily (Google 'how to write names correctly' too.  )


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 19, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> Nadander Modi dont have Passport to Go British Parliament... Our Government Had Cancelled his Passport right???


AFAIK , his Visa For US was revoked becuase of allegations of voilating peace due to communal voilence.However , as supreme court has removed any false allegations on him and has given him a clean chit , he should be allowed to go there now.


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 20, 2013)

rishitells said:


> PS - Kindly Google before posting unnecessarily (Google 'how to write names correctly' too.  )



I have typed "d" insted of "r" and sry for that...

because of him so many Muslims are died in Gujarat.. some one put case against him... at that time court ordered that he should not leave india until case is solved.. he submitted his passport to court ( i heard that but i didnt know that news is confirm)


----------

